# Meyer Drive Pro vs. Western Personal plow



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

My 07 Tacoma was totaled during the storm when a free fell in front of me. I will be getting a 2013 Tacoma as a replacement. I've been running the 6'8" Western and overall happy with it. Built a custom deflector for it a couple year back. Not good at back blading as its light. Am considering the Meyer Drive Pro as it seems to be built a bit stronger with more weight and a bit more on the commercial side. 

I plow my office, home, and a few family members but nothing crazy. 

The reading I've done says go with the Meyer but before I scheduled an apt. Thought Id ask.


----------



## Kwing1120 (Aug 13, 2011)

have you considered snowdogg md series. i have seen them on some small trucks around here. i havent used one but they look well built.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Strobesnmore;1595691 said:


> My 07 Tacoma was totaled during the storm when a free fell in front of me. I will be getting a 2013 Tacoma as a replacement. I've been running the 6'8" Western and overall happy with it. Built a custom deflector for it a couple year back. Not good at back blading as its light. Am considering the Meyer Drive Pro as it seems to be built a bit stronger with more weight and a bit more on the commercial side.
> 
> I plow my office, home, and a few family members but nothing crazy.
> 
> The reading I've done says go with the Meyer but before I scheduled an apt. Thought Id ask.


Meyer drive pro would be a way better option than the western, but still a toy. I have a meyer from the mid-80's (that I have now modified to fit an Arctic lift frame), and I can tell you were all the weak points on it are. They haven't changed much. I've broken it everywhere that it could possibly be broken. They also jump from 6'8" to 7'6". You need right about half way in between. Also, the 6'8" has only a 1/4" cutting edge, you'll bend that first time you find a curb.

I went with ARCTIC Standard 7'0". They don't advertise the option for putting the standard on a Tacoma, but they do offer a kit for it. Weight is 485# + truck mount (~50#). My '11 holds it nicely on the factory suspension, even without ballast.

Now as far as back dragging goes, its a small truck, and you're really limited by the weight supporting capacity of the front end to about 500#. I sure wouldn't go more than that. Back dragging needs HEAVY, or down pressure, and the first option is... really not an option, regardless of what plow you get. The Arctic, being heavier (485#) than the western (250#) or meyer (375#), will do *better*, but still sucks for back dragging. One of my summer projects this year is going to be to rig down pressure to the Arctic. Since the Tacoma gets the LD lift frame and hydraulic pack, it uses a separate lift cylinder on a hose. The modifications needed to make down pressure are fairly easy and really only require a 2-way hydraulic cylinder, a solid shaft in place of the lift chain, a few short hoses, and a 4-way hydraulic valve (electric/solenoid). To add down pressure, you would activate the 4-way valve and simultaneously hit the "lift" circuit, which would then push the hydraulic cylinder DOWN against the solid shaft to the plow.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Looked at the snowdogg but looks like the mount hangs way down when the plows off. I sometimes drive on the beach and dont want that to be an issue.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I also talked to the snowdogg dealer and I really didnt get a warm and fuzzy from him. The Meyers dealer and mfg picked up the phone and answered every question I had without hesitation. To me that goes a long way.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Snoway has down pressure that will help you with back dragging.

www.snoway.com


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

I have a Meyer Drive Pro on my 2011 Wrangler. I have always had Fisher on most of my other plow vehicles. I can honestly say I have been very happy with the Drive Pro. Meyer has come a long way regarding the construction of their plows. It is quick and with the number of driveways I do it has taken the punishment with minimal wear. Just my 2 cents take it for what it's worth.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I am rocking an old Meyer TM, on an 06 LJ, and it stinks back dragging, any plow in this size range is going to do a poor job of back dragging. Take a look at Snoway if you have dealer support in your area. Like it has been said, a dealer/service near by can be worth its wait in $
BigD


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I only have fisher but what about about a pathfinder they are in RI and pretty cheap.
http://www.pathfindersnowplows.com/regular-duty-model.html
the owner is always posting on CL for people to bring other brand plows and test them along with his and he claims his is the best. I know the city of Pawtucket uses them and their streets are in awful condition and plows are still going.


----------

